# Opening day



## KEN W

Well ...anyone going out this coming weekend?I just bought a new beeper for my JWP and he is raring to go.Anyone going out post up your results.


----------



## Fetch

Ken where are you going ??? I used to go to Wishek for the opener & out by Stanley - but it's too far - I wish I could find a reliable area nearer to DL. I know there are some down by Warwick & Scheyene - but I have never hunted there for sharps ???

I am having trouble thinking about waterfowl - with all the hot weather & mosquitoes


----------



## KEN W

Fetch...I hunt here around Bottineau.My relatives are all coing here this weekend on their way to Sask.So I will have a lot of company.I can't go this year.After that you are welcome to come up and hunt with me.


----------



## Fetch

Maybe that Sunday Oct 6th when we are on our way to Estavan ??? We could either hunt sharps or SOB's, or ducks around there (or just take a ride around there - have lunch) ??? Beings we can't hunt Sask on Sunday - Then maybe you can give us some tips in person - show you the map etc. ???
How far to Estavan from there ??? Or is there another town to stay in Sunday night in Canada - with motel ??? In SOB country ???


----------



## KEN W

That would be fine.That weekend is kind of in between.I don't have anything special planned.After that I will be pheasant hunting the next couple of weekends.By then I will have a pretty good idea where the grouse are.
It's about 2 hrs. to Estavan from here.I can give you more info then or just shoot me an email.


----------

